# New Sigma 85 on the way?



## NYCPHOTO (Aug 12, 2016)

I just noticed B&H has the 85 listed as discontinued and Adorama only has used ones...did i miss an announcement..hoping they're finally bringing out the 85 Art Lens.


----------



## andrei1989 (Aug 12, 2016)

yes, a new 85 was rumored some time ago to be announced for Photokina
the rumor was here, if i'm not mistaken..


----------

